# Royal Purple Oil



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

My first oil change is coming up and was thinking of going with a K/N filter and Royal Purple oil. Any one here ever use it? Anything better than this Oil? 
Thanks:cool


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I usually use Amsoil, but I used RP on my last oil change. So far so good.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cheers First oil change was directly to Amzoil. Love the stuff. Lingenfeldter forever!


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

did u guys notice a difference, how much for amsoil.


----------



## Warlock (Mar 10, 2005)

What I did was become a "preferred" customer at Amsoil.com. I can now buy at dealer cost. My first purchase more than paid for my 'membership'
Thats what I would do. I changed over everything to Amsoil....engine 0w30, tranny, and rear end as well as an Amsoil oil filter. Car felt better than ever after the change over.
I also used Royal Purple 5w30 in the engine of my '99 WS6 which I sold to buy the GOAT. Had almost 50k when I sold it....never used a drop of oil.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Warlock said:


> What I did was become a "preferred" customer at Amsoil.com. I can now buy at dealer cost. My first purchase more than paid for my 'membership'
> Thats what I would do. I changed over everything to Amsoil....engine 0w30, tranny, and rear end as well as an Amsoil oil filter. Car felt better than ever after the change over.
> I also used Royal Purple 5w30 in the engine of my '99 WS6 which I sold to buy the GOAT. Had almost 50k when I sold it....never used a drop of oil.


I guess this picture speaks for itself.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

That’s so beautiful.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice set up. I have a good hook up on Royal about 4 bucks a quart. I got it sittin in the garage now just waitin on me. I checked out amsoil online and I have to say that there history with synthetics is awsome, for my next change I'll go to all amsoil..... What weight of oil is recommended for tranny and rear end. thanks guys:cool


----------



## Warlock (Mar 10, 2005)

For the rearend Amsoil Severe Gear 75w140 ) no friction modifier needed its already in there)
M6 transmission use Amsoil Synthetic ATF
For the engine Amsoil Series 2000 0w30 Servere Service oil and a EA032 filter. 
Using this stuff you should be able to go 10,000 miles between changes. But get an oil analysis done to be safe. Amsoil says you can go 35,000 on oil and 25,000 on filter.....so they say.....
I don't put on a lot of miles so I am going 1 year between changes should be about 6-8 k for me.
Enjoy your ride


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

+1 on the Royal Purple....The stuff Rocks!

Unlike Amsoil, you can get RP at most good auto parts stores.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

hardball75006 said:


> +1 on the Royal Purple....The stuff Rocks!
> 
> Unlike Amsoil, you can get RP at most good auto parts stores.


You're so right!!! It was horrible picking up the boxes of Amsoil that were delivered directly to my back door. I'd much rather have run into town and socialize with the folks at AutoZone. :cheers 

Gerry


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> You're so right!!! It was horrible picking up the boxes of Amsoil that were delivered directly to my back door. I'd much rather have run into town and socialize with the folks at AutoZone. :cheers
> 
> Gerry


:lol: If you consider Autozone to be a "good" parts store, then I was not talking to you! Asshat!


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

hardball75006 said:


> :lol: If you consider Autozone to be a "good" parts store, then I was not talking to you! Asshat!


He he...sorry to bust your chops like that, but I just couldn't resist. Royal Purple is great lube, so is Amsoil. I decided on Amsoil, was given a preferred customer account from someone here, and had it all delivered to my door. Can't get much easier than that.

Gerry


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> He he...sorry to bust your chops like that, but I just couldn't resist. Royal Purple is great lube, so is Amsoil. I decided on Amsoil, was given a preferred customer account from someone here, and had it all delivered to my door. Can't get much easier than that.
> 
> Gerry


I am sorry too. I guess it just got under my skin a little bit. I have heard great things about Amsoil, but when I get the urge to change my oil it's a gotta do it now kinda thing. Someday I might order some on the internet. But then I wouldn't be able to visit with my buddies at Autozone.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I guess RP and Amsoil all cost around the same, correct? 

I have the RP that I'm taking to the dealer tomorrow to switch out the M6 tranny fluid to Synchromax. Not wanting to jack the car sideways and have fluid shooting everywhere (according to posts on here and the ls2 forum), I thought I'd watch and learn the first time.

The rear and engine oil I'll do myself.


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

TexasAggie said:


> I guess RP and Amsoil all cost around the same, correct?
> 
> I have the RP that I'm taking to the dealer tomorrow to switch out the M6 tranny fluid to Synchromax. Not wanting to jack the car sideways and have fluid shooting everywhere (according to posts on here and the ls2 forum), I thought I'd watch and learn the first time.
> 
> The rear and engine oil I'll do myself.


You will like the Synchromax. I used it in my Z3 (Getrag 5 Speed) and it took out the notchy feeling. It shifted smooth as butter.


----------



## 74Goat (Aug 17, 2006)

I do hear Royal Purple is good, my car will over after being in stop and go traffic sometimes, or the temp. will fly up over 230, which sucks, but someone recommended that Royal Purple oil. Or i could just buy an Aluminum Radiator to keep the car cooled off.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

hardball75006 said:


> I am sorry too. I guess it just got under my skin a little bit. I have heard great things about Amsoil, but when I get the urge to change my oil it's a gotta do it now kinda thing. Someday I might order some on the internet. But then I wouldn't be able to visit with my buddies at at Autozone.


Hey, no prob. Your comment about AutoZone cracked me up too :cheers 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

74Goat said:


> I do hear Royal Purple is good, my car will over after being in stop and go traffic sometimes, or the temp. will fly up over 230, which sucks, but someone recommended that Royal Purple oil. Or i could just buy an Aluminum Radiator to keep the car cooled off.


I'm going to eat a pound of mushrooms and smoke two joints...I still doubt I will understand what the heck you were asking...or stating.

Gerry


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Warlock said:


> What I did was become a "preferred" customer ...


Sorry I'm catching this one late, been gone...

Here is info on the program Warlock mentioned:
AMSOIL Preferred Customer Program

If anyone needs more info, please don't hesitate to PM me. Always happy to help a fellow high performance car fanatic. :cheers


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> I'm going to eat a pound of mushrooms and smoke two joints...I still doubt I will understand what the heck you were asking...or stating.
> 
> Gerry


Hey Gerry if your going to be smoking joints, don't forget to holler at your boy.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I have it in the whole car! Noticeable SOP difference. Plus according to RP, I can safely go 5000 miles between oil changes.


----------

